# Really dumb musical riddles



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

A chance to be silly (in a serious way of course). If it's not funny, that's fine, so long as it's silly.

Q: What kind of music does a company play to celebrate selling off a subsidiary?

A: A divestimento.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

HA!  a good one, KenOC.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

Q: What kind of art do you like?

A: Most art.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

"Wow, is that a marionette of Liberace?"

"No, it's Pianocchio."


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Bahaha so punny these jokes


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

How do we know that Roger Moore likes classical music with a hint of Scotch?

Because he starred in *Och-Debussy*!


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Ouch! I wonder if my medical insurance covers this. ^


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

How did the medieval nobleman keep warm?

He ordered his minstrels to sing, & became rapt in a Dufay.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

What do you call a device to make sufferers from colds keep away from other people?

A Shy-Coughs-Key

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Who is the smeariest English Baroque composer?

It's Mudge.


----------

